# hi all plaese read



## daveyboytt (Sep 5, 2008)

hey every bought a 225 tt 2001 great car just had cam belt done now ecu light is on have disconnected the battery ecu went off took it out for a run then ecu back on with in 20 minutes any ideas any one thanks !!!!!


----------



## robanniversary (Aug 24, 2008)

You will need to get it on a diagnostics machine at a dealer, independant or someone who has the hard/soft ware. I have got vag-com if you are in the North East?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome as rob says you will need to run vag com to find the fault are there any running problems :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

welcome...nothing to add to the above suggestions

TTitan


----------



## daveyboytt (Sep 5, 2008)

cheers for replying this is what i thought there dont seem to be any running promblems dont think its boosting up to full potencial though ive ordered a vag com off e bay not sure how easy they are to use thanks for the offer of doing it for me but im worceseter way


----------

